# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  August 2011



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2011)

*MERX postings and news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​
Wanted:

Unmanned surveillance chopper (details in Statement of Requirement – PDF -  here)
Someone to design, build training facilities at CFB Trenton


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2011)

Remember this from earlier this year (screen capture also attached)?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Taser research:
> 
> 
> > .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the provision of technical advice to the Conducted Energy Weapons Strategic Initiative (CEWSI) Project Team related to their experiences testing conducted energy weapons ** in Canada. This input will be provided to the project team that will be conducting functional and technical analysis of various models of conducted energy weapons. In particular, the contractor will contribute to identifying gaps in knowledge that will influence future changes to the Test Procedure being used. The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government's intention to award a contract for these services to the following three sources: Carleton University, Ottawa, Ontario; DATREND Systems Inc., Richmond, B.C.; and MPB Technologies Inc., Kanata, Ontario. It is anticipated that each
> > Contract will not be in excess of $70,000.00 ....


Deadline's been extended to 15 Aug 11 - see top attachment.

_** - more commonly known as Taser or electroshock weapons _


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2011)

Why is it so hard to find someone to operate CFS Alert?  Previous tries here, here and here.

Wanted:

Someone to calculate the latest Post Living Differential formula
Someone to check out CFB Suffield's ecosystem


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2011)

Wanted:

X-ray screening machines (2, maybe as many as 6) for Air Force base passenger terminals
Someone to fine tune and improve ultrasound brain scanners
Someone to “adapt, modify and program the DRDC Versatile Tracking System (VTS) unit to emulate the processing of multicolor electro optical missile warning systems”


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2011)

Wanted:

“Capabillity Survey of Naval Soft-Kill Systems” (more on that in bid documents – PDF – here)
Someone to fly bad guy and target planes for training (more on that in bid document extract – PDF – here)
Someone to carry out accreditation survey for Canadian Forces Medical Service


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Aug 2011)

Wanted:

More than a million bags to assemble ration packs
Safety stickers for Canada’s Navy


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2011)

Wanted:

Airbus simulator training
Leopard 2A4 simulators/trainers
Signaling flags and pennants (specs – 6.7MB PDF – downloadable here)

Also, _"Canada’s armed forces are receiving Falcon III AN/PRC-117G wideband manpack radio systems from Harris Corp. of Florida. The order, worth $4.7 million, includes the RF-7800B tactical Broadband Global Area Networking satellite terminals. Integration of the AN/PRC-117G with the Harris RF-7800B terminals will provide Canadian personnel with unique end-to-end, Type-1 secure beyond-line-of-sight wideband communications connectivity ...."_


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to develop “a low burden protective fabric and protective tactical assault (uniform),” aka a better CBRN protective suit (more in the Statement of Work – PDF – here)
Someone to make a better respirator faceplate (more in the Statement of Work – PDF – here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2011)

> .... Vendor Name and Address:
> SMITHS DETECTION MONTREAL INC.
> 7030 Century Ave.
> Mississauga Ontario
> ...


MERX posting, 18 Aug 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2011)

> .... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta, has a requirement for which the objective is to advance the state of the art in hybrid-electric design for snowmobiles and to produce a fully functional prototype hybrid-electric snowmobile for test and evaluation, complete with a "silent" operating mode functioning on electric power only ....


MERX posting, 17 Aug 11

More in the Statement of Work (PDF) downloadable here (since The Canadian Press isn't sharing it   ) and The Canadian Press here:


> The Department of National Defence plans to develop a new stealth snowmobile for covert military operations in Canada's Arctic, with $550,000 set aside to build a prototype.
> 
> Ottawa has posted a public tender for a hybrid-electric snowmobile that would allow Canadian Forces soldiers to swoop silently across the frozen landscape.
> 
> ...



Previous snowmobile orders here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2011)

> .... BACKGROUND
> 
> The Department of National Defence Departmental Security Officer (DSO) has a requirement for one (1) Security Consultant to conduct a Gap Analysis of Defence security policy, and to research, update, collate and prepare for promulgation of a Defence Security Plan and a Defence Security Manual. The Defence Security Plan is an incomplete document which must reflect the Treasury Board Secretariat’s Policy on Government Security (PGS). This plan is the cornerstone to the development of a Defence Security Manual and all the regulations and directives to meet the PGS. The Departmental Security Manual is to replace existing policy tools, including the National Defence Security Instructions (NDSI) and the National Defence Security Policies (NDSP).
> 
> ...


MERX posting, 22 Aug 11

- edited to fix link -


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2011)

> .... Nature of Requirements:  The Contractor is required to provide the Department of National Defence with a quantity of 220 pairs of Lowa Desert Elite boots and 205 pairs of LOWA combat GTX boots to be delivered to two delivery points located within 250 km from Ottawa, Ont.
> 
> Delivery requested: Delivery is requested complete by October 17, 2011 ....


MERX posting, 23 Aug 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Aug 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to clean up lead in the ground in Richmond, Ontario
Someone to provide fixed and comms (satellite and HF) for NATO police training teams in Afghanistan


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> > .... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta, has a requirement for which the objective is to advance the state of the art in hybrid-electric design for snowmobiles and to produce a fully functional prototype hybrid-electric snowmobile for test and evaluation, complete with a "silent" operating mode functioning on electric power only ....
> 
> 
> MERX posting, 17 Aug 11
> ...



The latest, from Wired.com's _Danger Room_ blog:


> The Canadian government wants a stealth snowmobile. Just, apparently, because.
> 
> It’s not as if Canada has any alpine enemies to sneak up on with shadowy, frigid cavalry. But that’s not going to stop the Canadian Department of National Defence from spending a half million dollars on a prototype.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (27 Aug 2011)

Playing the devil's advocate for a second here:

US SOF teams inserted into the Sha-i-kot valley up to a week prior to OP ANACONDA, usually infiltrating via 4X4 ATV's. The high mountain passes were coverd in snow, and on least one occasion, the team discovered curious Taliban fighters following the tracks the ATV's left (although they never actually seemed to have followed through with the tracking). The SOF ATV's were not described in great detail (this information is from the book "Not a good day to die), but the inference is they were modified for SOF use. It seems probable that part of the modification would be to install larger or more efficient sound supressing mufflers along with racks to carry more gear, and possibly mor powerful engines. Certainly there is no indication in the book that the Taliban were aware of the SOF entry into the Sha-i-kot valey, so the sound of the ATV engine was muffled to the point no one was able to hear it.

Now hybrid electric is flavour of the month, and anyone who has been around a Toyota Prius moving away from a stop sign can attest to the total lack of sound as the electric motor starts the car in motion, so having a silent snowmobile seems to be one way to combine the lessons of over smow mobility and stealth in a package that is more familier to most Canadians.

</advocate>
OTOH, mobility and logistics are pretty closely related, and if I were in charge of things, I would be investigating TDI diesel engines for the entire vehicle fleet since the enhanced reliability and fuel economy would have a much greater impact on CF operations. (A VW Jetta with a TDI engine can claim 40+ MPG without the extra weight or complexity of electric engines, battery packs and control electronics. Larger and heavier trucks and AFV's would not get 40 mpg, but even a 5-10% improvement would have a dramatic impact on costs, or even the number of trucks needed to carry fuel).

Moving quietly with a TDI engine would simply involve putting sound insulation around the engine compartment and installing a high efficiency muffler, both probably simpler and cheaper than a hybrid showmobile.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2011)

Wanted:  someone to make box lunches (as well as boxed breakfasts and suppers) for Valcartier garrison - numbers and required menus attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2011)

> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the procurement of a quantity of nine (9) MF/HF Transceivers and related ancillaries for the upgrade of the Victoria Class Submarines External Communications System, for delivery in Halifax, Nova Scotia and Victoria, British Columbia .... It is requested that the first delivery of three transceivers be completed on or before March 31, 2012.
> 
> The Work includes delivery of the following:
> 
> ...


MERX posting, 29 Aug 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> 
> Unmanned surveillance chopper (details in Statement of Requirement – PDF -  here)
> ....


Cancelled by PWGSC- see attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

Remember this?



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> > .... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta, has a requirement for which the objective is to advance the state of the art in hybrid-electric design for snowmobiles and to produce a fully functional prototype hybrid-electric snowmobile for test and evaluation, complete with a "silent" operating mode functioning on electric power only ....
> 
> 
> MERX posting, 17 Aug 11
> ...



Vendors have more time - until 7 Sept 11 instead of 2 Sept 11.  More in attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Aug 2011)

Wanted:  someone to build a cold storage building in Petawawa.


----------

